# Probleme gentoo depuis passage 2.6.38r5

## thetataz

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis un debutant complet sous gentoo, donc soyez gentil avec moi, ^^.

Depuis environ un mois je test un peu gentoo, j'ai tous d'abord tester sur mon PC portable, compilation niquel, installer d'un serveur X, niquel, installation de gnome, niquel. Mais probleme avec le wifi (je n'en parlerai pas ici), j'ai fait une bonne 20ène d'install (via CD minimal et en chroot depuis archlinux) avec différente option que je notait avec les consequence. En paralelle je testais sur mon PC fixe (les deux basés sur AMD et nvidia). Tous marchait, mes tests était bon.

Mais je suis un bidouilleur dans l'ame, j'ai donc merder en bidouillant pas mal les fichier de conf et les applications. Voulant passer completement sous gentoo, j'ai voulu refaire une install propres sur mon PC portable, mais pas de chance, les base on changer, et sont pas de la 2.6.37 a la 2.6.38, et la meme en utilisant les meme options qu'avant, j'ai pas d'erreur, mais le boot plante a une ligne ou il me dit "[    1.448408] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 3640 bytes left"

Comment regler ce probleme ???

merci d'avance

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Probablement (encore et toujours) le bug #368597 avec les stage3 récents. Jette un oeil ici pour vérifier que tu as tout ce qu'il faut dans /dev pour booter correctement.

Si ce n'est pas çà, soit plus précis en donnant les quelques dernières dizaines de lignes que tu obtiens en bootant.

----------

## geekounet

Bonjour, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

